# urology coding



## sarmstrong231 (Mar 31, 2009)

The urologist planned to do outpatient bilateral retrograde ureterogram, a transurethral bladder biopsy with fulguration, and a TURP. Is it approriate to charge 74420, 52005 with modifiers 50 and 59 in addition to 52214-59 and 52601? 

Thanks
Shannon :


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 31, 2009)

It is okay to do this if your documentation supports it.


----------



## sarmstrong231 (Mar 31, 2009)

When coding this our 3M software gives us an edit stating if this is a different surgical site, or session then it could be coded with mod. 59 would this not be considered part of the same session and surgical site? Thank you for you input and help. 
Shannon


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe that 52005 cannot take modifier -50.


----------

